
Wanted: Awesome HTML5 app ports for Firefox OS and the Open Web - bpierre
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/02/firefox-apps-programs-2014/
======
sdegutis
Browsers are supposed to be the new "platform" of the future. But their source
code is so gigantic and inaccessible. A regular dev can't just pop in and help
out, they have to learn a ton about internal browser infrastructure that they
don't really deal with, and the learning curve is very steep. Contrast this
with Linux, where most of us know the command line and can create/edit command
line utilities much more easily.

~~~
pcwalton
To be fair, the Linux kernel is similarly opaque (although I agree that
browser engines should make more of an effort to be clean and easy to
understand—something we're working on with Servo!)

I think the right analogues to userspace utilities are something like Angular
or jQuery, which are much easier to understand than the browser "kernel".

~~~
Touche
It's significantly easier for someone (an outsider) to build the Linux kernel
for the first time than any of the OS browsers.

------
camus2
Why do you want phonegap apps? Isnt the point of firefox os being web app
ready?

~~~
LukeB_UK
They don't. They want apps that are ported to Firefox os from phonegap apps.

------
CmonDev
If the Web is Open can I use my favourite language - C# in mainstream browsers
without transpiling?

~~~
Touche
Even on Windows your C# "transpiles" to CIL.

~~~
_random_
But the performance doesn't degrade quite as much.

------
Fasebook
I thought HTML5 was renamed to just "HTML" you know, to be more clear and open
like FireFox dropping version numbers.

